# I am now 60% in cash



## Tommy Tainant

I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.

Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.

Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes 

Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.


----------



## Rambunctious

Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....


----------



## emilynghiem

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.



What Tommy Tainant?
You mean you have spare capital to invest
and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?

Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
into something making you PROFIT while sick people
are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!

What kind of cruel capitalist are you?

How could you put personal profits over
saving lives with that money? What???


----------



## MeBelle

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.




Find Trump's actual press release on China and tariffs.

Getting your 'investment' info from a left wing rag will only help you lose your money


----------



## SassyIrishLass

MeBelle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find Trump's actual press release on China and tariffs.
> 
> Getting your 'investment' info from a left wing rag will only help you lose your money
Click to expand...


It's only about 12 bucks is my guess


----------



## Tommy Tainant

emilynghiem said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tommy Tainant?
> You mean you have spare capital to invest
> and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
> for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?
> 
> Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
> into something making you PROFIT while sick people
> are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!
> 
> What kind of cruel capitalist are you?
> 
> How could you put personal profits over
> saving lives with that money? What???
Click to expand...

Our diabetics are taken care of by our NHS system. They dont need handouts like Americans. Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit. 

You can usually get an adult conversation over here as well.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tommy Tainant said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tommy Tainant?
> You mean you have spare capital to invest
> and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
> for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?
> 
> Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
> into something making you PROFIT while sick people
> are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!
> 
> What kind of cruel capitalist are you?
> 
> How could you put personal profits over
> saving lives with that money? What???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our diabetics are taken care of by our NHS system. They dont need handouts like Americans. Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit.
> 
> You can usually get an adult conversation over here as well.
Click to expand...


*Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit. *

What percentage of your hard earned funds are left over, after you pay for NHS?


----------



## HenryBHough

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.




For a moment there you had me believing it true that even a stopped clock can be right twice a day.

60% out?  That's a good start.

Bears make money
Bulls make money
Pigs get slaughtered.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....


You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
Click to expand...

It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
Click to expand...

Good for you.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
Click to expand...

What's life without risk?....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's life without risk?....
Click to expand...

I dont need to take many risks at this point. Fingers crossed.


----------



## emilynghiem

Tommy Tainant said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tommy Tainant?
> You mean you have spare capital to invest
> and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
> for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?
> 
> Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
> into something making you PROFIT while sick people
> are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!
> 
> What kind of cruel capitalist are you?
> 
> How could you put personal profits over
> saving lives with that money? What???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our diabetics are taken care of by our NHS system. They dont need handouts like Americans. Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit.
> 
> You can usually get an adult conversation over here as well.
Click to expand...


Thanks Tommy Tainant
Perhaps the equivalent argument in America
is we already have nonprofits that can provide cost effective
health care to help those in need.

And this allows donors, investors and nonprofit volunteers and leaders the FREEDOM to choose which causes they want to support through
the programs that work best and have the best reputations.

Many of these nonprofits do better work than the Government could
because they can make more autonomous decisions as needed.

Some of the nonprofits I promote as models the Govt should replicate, and keep them autonomous where they are funded by tax deductible contributions (that I would raise to 100% deductible if the nonprofits provide services at cost or close to it within 5-10% overhead at most):

* Doctors Without Borders
* AmeriCares
* St. Judes Children's Hospitals
* Patient/Physician Cooperative

And other nonprofits that allow contributors to invest in building programs, facilities and community development by FREE CHOICE instead of relying on govt mandates or bureaucracy:
* Grameen Foundation and Grameen Bank
* PACE Universal
* Habitat for Humanity  and 
any other local nonprofit that democratizes and empowers
communities instead of relying on govt and party politics

For extreme/catastrophic and emergency situations, especially national epidemic threats, of course people generally agree to set up federal programs to help on that level Tommy Tainant

But with 50 states with diverse populations that govern themselves,
similar to independent nations, it doesn't make sense to try to manage
all that under one federal system for all the individual choices and needs. It makes more sense to LOCALIZE the management of health care services and facilities by DISTRICT and STATE (which might be closer to the equivalent of what you are citing).

What size population are you talking about Tommy Tainant?
And which state of the US would be the equivalent in size
and demographics, including populations and geographic area?

That's the more fair and accurate way to make a comparison.
Not comparing a smaller country to the entire US that is 50 states combined which all have their own localized democratic systems.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

emilynghiem said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tommy Tainant?
> You mean you have spare capital to invest
> and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
> for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?
> 
> Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
> into something making you PROFIT while sick people
> are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!
> 
> What kind of cruel capitalist are you?
> 
> How could you put personal profits over
> saving lives with that money? What???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our diabetics are taken care of by our NHS system. They dont need handouts like Americans. Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit.
> 
> You can usually get an adult conversation over here as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Tommy Tainant
> Perhaps the equivalent argument in America
> is we already have nonprofits that can provide cost effective
> health care to help those in need.
> 
> And this allows donors, investors and nonprofit volunteers and leaders the FREEDOM to choose which causes they want to support through
> the programs that work best and have the best reputations.
> 
> Many of these nonprofits do better work than the Government could
> because they can make more autonomous decisions as needed.
> 
> Some of the nonprofits I promote as models the Govt should replicate, and keep them autonomous where they are funded by tax deductible contributions (that I would raise to 100% deductible if the nonprofits provide services at cost or close to it within 5-10% overhead at most):
> 
> * Doctors Without Borders
> * AmeriCares
> * St. Judes Children's Hospitals
> * Patient/Physician Cooperative
> 
> And other nonprofits that allow contributors to invest in building programs, facilities and community development by FREE CHOICE instead of relying on govt mandates or bureaucracy:
> * Grameen Foundation and Grameen Bank
> * PACE Universal
> * Habitat for Humanity  and
> any other local nonprofit that democratizes and empowers
> communities instead of relying on govt and party politics
> 
> For extreme/catastrophic and emergency situations, especially national epidemic threats, of course people generally agree to set up federal programs to help on that level Tommy Tainant
> 
> But with 50 states with diverse populations that govern themselves,
> similar to independent nations, it doesn't make sense to try to manage
> all that under one federal system for all the individual choices and needs. It makes more sense to LOCALIZE the management of health care services and facilities by DISTRICT and STATE (which might be closer to the equivalent of what you are citing).
> 
> What size population are you talking about Tommy Tainant?
> And which state of the US would be the equivalent in size
> and demographics, including populations and geographic area?
> 
> That's the more fair and accurate way to make a comparison.
> Not comparing a smaller country to the entire US that is 50 states combined which all have their own localized democratic systems.
Click to expand...

Your diabetics die because they cant afford insulin. 60 million of us would never give it a moments thought.Enjoy your "freedom".


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

i dont give financial advice or take it...go with yer gut U.S. assets are always good and....,.... for the foreseeable time being ...no matter which way things go ...UK has never regained that fully solid status rep after soros made the whole country his fuck toy then laughed when he was done with yas 
go with yer gut


----------



## The Banker

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
Click to expand...

Wait wait wait,
You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????


----------



## Rambunctious

The Banker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
Click to expand...

I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....


----------



## The Banker

Rambunctious said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
Click to expand...

Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.

You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...

If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...

I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.

Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.

The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.



As opposed to that stable state of the world in days of yore...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
Click to expand...


*the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*

You mean four times?
One less than it came in negative under Obama.


----------



## Rambunctious

The Banker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low sell high....we are no where near the high...just wait until Trump wins in 2020 the Market will go up like we never thought possible...if you are getting out now you are passing up the biggest gains you ever had....
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
Click to expand...

I didn't have the expendable capital back then...but since then I've teamed up with my nieces husband...he is really good at foreseeing profit in the market...its what he does for a living....


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
Click to expand...

Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...

4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.


----------



## The Banker

Rambunctious said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not rely on an election result to make your investment decisions. The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have the expendable capital back then...but since then I've teamed up with my nieces husband...he is really good at foreseeing profit in the market...its what he does for a living....
Click to expand...

Good work, just becareful and don't let politics bias your trading decisions.


----------



## Rambunctious

The Banker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have the expendable capital back then...but since then I've teamed up with my nieces husband...he is really good at foreseeing profit in the market...its what he does for a living....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work, just becareful and don't let politics bias your trading decisions.
Click to expand...

I can't...my adviser is a liberal....LOL...we made a killing on pot stock...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to that stable state of the world in days of yore...
Click to expand...

Was that before the internet ?


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of the world at the moment makes it almost impossible to make longer term plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to that stable state of the world in days of yore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that before the internet ?
Click to expand...


A bit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me in 2016...With my investments at high risk....I was able to semi retire when 2 years earlier I was looking at working till I died....now I play golf all week...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
Click to expand...


*Yea 4 times is decent*

But 5 negative quarters......


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
Click to expand...


It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.

He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.

The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?

What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????

In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
Click to expand...


*It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*

Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5. 

*He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*

But all he did was attack business and harm growth.

*What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*

On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?

*In the end Obama was decent* 

Economically, he was clueless.


----------



## The Banker

Rambunctious said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait,
> You mean to tell us you didn't make money in the 7+ year super Bull market under Obama that saw the S&P gain over 300%??????????????  You must be the only idiot in the world to not make money on that run.
> The market has been great under Trump BUT it is only up ~24%  vs 300% for Obama????
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the only one afraid of Obama's weak recovery from the Obama 8 year recession and endless combat warfare....but don't worry I've done great since 2016....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have the expendable capital back then...but since then I've teamed up with my nieces husband...he is really good at foreseeing profit in the market...its what he does for a living....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work, just becareful and don't let politics bias your trading decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't...my adviser is a liberal....LOL...we made a killing on pot stock...
Click to expand...

Cool, yea those pot stocks were crazy.  It'd be nice if they can start ripping again.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am happy that you have recovered in 2016, but I guess the problem here is that you aren't smart enough to separate politics from investing.
> 
> You missed out on one of the greatest bull markets ever over politics...
> 
> If you would have paid attention you would have seen that the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...  How many quarters has Trump done that???  (here's a hint NONE)
> On top of that US companies were producing record profits and crushing earnings.
> Obama had a great stock market and he had times when he was putting up good economic numbers, sometimes better than Trump, and certainly good enough to be in stocks...
> 
> I would never let politics interfere in my trading decisions.
> 
> Just so you know the US has been printing slightly weaker economic numbers (although retail sales were just big) and we have the very real possibility of a bigger market crash if this trade war drags on, don't start crying when you lose all of your retirement in the crash because you think trump can't crash the economy, remember the Bush meltdown.
> 
> The key to investing/trading is to look at the 1)charts 2) look at the economic data 3)Look at the companies data etc.  If you would have done that you would have easily seen that buying stocks would be a big win as all 3 of those things justified buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
Click to expand...

First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:






Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?

What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the US was putting up great economic numbers quarterly GDP came in at 4% and higher numerous times under Obama...*
> 
> You mean four times?
> One less than it came in negative under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
Click to expand...


*First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​

Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed

It was 5.


*Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*

Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?

*The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*

You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 4 times is decent seeing how Trump has done it Zero times...
> 
> 4 is certainly enough to justify buying stocks in one of the greatest bull markets we have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
Click to expand...

Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??






Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
AGAIN:

The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?

What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea 4 times is decent*
> 
> But 5 negative quarters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
Click to expand...


*Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *

Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis





*The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *

Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.

*Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*

If you say so. How much was the tax cut?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.
> In the end Obama did ok.  He inherited the Great recession, an utter disaster and passed of a decent economy with room to run.
> 
> He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business, BUT you don't seem to understand that all Trump has done is borrow a fuck ton of money and pump it into the economy?? It is not sustainable and has not produced much better results than Obama.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???  Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> In the end Obama was decent and passed off a country so much better than what he inherited, you don't seem to comprehend that Trump has just borrowed insane amounts of money and boosted the economy only a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
Click to expand...

AHAHAHA!!!

 I knew it!!

You can't answer it...  

The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?

What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It was only 4, and 2 of them were from the recession that he inherited.*
> 
> Q1 2009, Q2 2009, Q1 2011, Q3 2011, Q1 2014, that's 5.
> 
> *He could have done more to emphasize growth, and could have done more to stimulate business*
> 
> But all he did was attack business and harm growth.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got...*
> 
> On top of the $1.6 trillion over 25 months of QE3?
> 
> *In the end Obama was decent*
> 
> Economically, he was clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
Click to expand...


* Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *

You have to give me some specifics.

*What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*

The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:
> 
> View attachment 276399
> 
> 
> Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.
> Third I ask you and am still waiting for a real answer:
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????  really all Trump has done is pumped borrowed money into the economy and without trillions in government funded debt, trump would have no economic increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
Click to expand...

I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer... 

Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s

_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_

Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP 

Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.

So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First off, it was 4, and 2 of them were from the recession he inherited:*​
> 
> Real Gross Domestic Product | FRED | St. Louis Fed
> 
> It was 5.
> 
> 
> *Second QE3 was the FED and is on their balance sheet.*
> 
> Yes. You think Trump would have better growth if the Fed had added $1.6 trillion to their balance sheet through QE, instead of subtracting $700 billion? If Fed Funds was below 0.25%, like for Obama's first 7 years, instead of at 2.25%?
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific with your claim about the debt Trump has increased.
> What specific act(s) increased debt by what specific amount?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
Click to expand...


*So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *

Thank you.
Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.

* SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *

Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.

How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?

How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?

_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _

You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis AND 2 of them were from the Bush recession, so big deal??
> 
> View attachment 276403
> 
> 
> Again you haven't answered my question, because I know you can't... because I know what the answer is... An answer that you don't want to admit so you are trying to divert...
> AGAIN:
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
Click to expand...


*You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*

It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
_There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._

Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!, 


*Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*

You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...

NEXT!!!!!

You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not that it matters, but It was 4, US bureau of economic analysis *
> 
> Not that it matters, but it was 5, US Bureau of Economic Analysis
> 
> View attachment 276405
> 
> *The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. *
> 
> Yup. Now post the details of Trump's stimulus package.
> 
> *Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years???*
> 
> If you say so. How much was the tax cut?
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
Click to expand...



* Did you even read the article???*

I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.

*You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.


----------



## sparky




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.



Penny for your thoughts


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tommy Tainant said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tommy Tainant?
> You mean you have spare capital to invest
> and you're not putting it into microlending to pay
> for Diabetic treatment to save lives of people in need?
> 
> Don't tell me you are investing your extra money
> into something making you PROFIT while sick people
> are dying for lack of funds to cover insulin and treatments!
> 
> What kind of cruel capitalist are you?
> 
> How could you put personal profits over
> saving lives with that money? What???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our diabetics are taken care of by our NHS system. They dont need handouts like Americans. Which leaves me free to invest my hard earned cash as I see fit.
> 
> You can usually get an adult conversation over here as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Tommy Tainant
> Perhaps the equivalent argument in America
> is we already have nonprofits that can provide cost effective
> health care to help those in need.
> 
> And this allows donors, investors and nonprofit volunteers and leaders the FREEDOM to choose which causes they want to support through
> the programs that work best and have the best reputations.
> 
> Many of these nonprofits do better work than the Government could
> because they can make more autonomous decisions as needed.
> 
> Some of the nonprofits I promote as models the Govt should replicate, and keep them autonomous where they are funded by tax deductible contributions (that I would raise to 100% deductible if the nonprofits provide services at cost or close to it within 5-10% overhead at most):
> 
> * Doctors Without Borders
> * AmeriCares
> * St. Judes Children's Hospitals
> * Patient/Physician Cooperative
> 
> And other nonprofits that allow contributors to invest in building programs, facilities and community development by FREE CHOICE instead of relying on govt mandates or bureaucracy:
> * Grameen Foundation and Grameen Bank
> * PACE Universal
> * Habitat for Humanity  and
> any other local nonprofit that democratizes and empowers
> communities instead of relying on govt and party politics
> 
> For extreme/catastrophic and emergency situations, especially national epidemic threats, of course people generally agree to set up federal programs to help on that level Tommy Tainant
> 
> But with 50 states with diverse populations that govern themselves,
> similar to independent nations, it doesn't make sense to try to manage
> all that under one federal system for all the individual choices and needs. It makes more sense to LOCALIZE the management of health care services and facilities by DISTRICT and STATE (which might be closer to the equivalent of what you are citing).
> 
> What size population are you talking about Tommy Tainant?
> And which state of the US would be the equivalent in size
> and demographics, including populations and geographic area?
> 
> That's the more fair and accurate way to make a comparison.
> Not comparing a smaller country to the entire US that is 50 states combined which all have their own localized democratic systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your diabetics die because they cant afford insulin. 60 million of us would never give it a moments thought.Enjoy your "freedom".
Click to expand...


Enjoy becoming little Mecca and say goodbye to your freedom.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I knew it!!
> 
> You can't answer it...
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? More than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus package, is that something to praise?
> 
> What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
Click to expand...

More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.

The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:

Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
2017: $665-587= 98
2018: $779-587= 192
2019: $896-587= 309
2020: $990- 587= 403
============ $1T+

Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.  

The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?

SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????

Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 2.5 years??? *
> 
> You have to give me some specifics.
> 
> *What if in 2014 Obama said fuck it, and borrowed another $1T,*
> 
> The Republican House would have said, fuck you, ya whiney twat.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
Click to expand...


$1412 billion deficit in 2009 
$1294 billion deficit in 2010 
$1300 billion deficit in 2011 
$1077 billion deficit in 2012 


_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _

DURR.​


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen somebody try so hard to avoid a tough question that they can't seem to answer...  You can't admit it.
> 
> Here's your specifics... right from Forbes
> Trump’s Budget Deficits Could Almost Double Obama’s
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. *And God help the U.S. when a downturn in the economy hits and the deficits balloon beyond any current projection.*_
> 
> Wow, scary for you, now I see why you are avoiding the question.
> So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021...  SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama.  RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP
> 
> Sad....  And if we have a downturn that will balloon even higher...  All this and we still haven't achieved 3% annual GDP.
> 
> So there are your specifics so now it's time to answer the question or admit defeat.  I'm not answering anymore questions... it's your turn.  I think you are going to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So according to the article Obama had a deficit of $587B his last year. So far Trump has increased deficits by ~$580B compared to what he inherited (the $587B of Obama's last year vs increases in 2017,2018,2019), WITH another $500 B set for next yr (2020)and more increases in 2020 & 2021... *
> 
> Thank you.
> Now I don't have to imagine what numbers you were pulling out of your ass.
> 
> * SO Trump there ya have it, Trump will have increased budget deficits by over $1T in his 4 years on top of the $587 he inherited from Obama. RECORD DEFICITS FOR TRUMP *
> 
> Bush's 2007 deficit was $161 billion and in 2008 his deficit was $458 billion.
> 
> How much of the $1412 billion deficit in 2009 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1294 billion deficit in 2010 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1300 billion deficit in 2011 belongs to Obama?
> How much of the $1077 billion deficit in 2012 belongs to Obama?
> 
> How is the 2020 projected deficit larger than the first 3 years of Obama?
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.
Click to expand...


Your stupid link said, "_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe_"

Looking at Obama's four largest deficits....

$1412 billion deficit in 2009
$1294 billion deficit in 2010
$1300 billion deficit in 2011
$1077 billion deficit in 2012

You can see the error in that claim.

Well, I could, apparently you can't.

What simplistic question are you whining about now?​


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You'll have to show me your math for this silly claim.*
> 
> It's not my math or my claim.  It's the math and the claim made in the article backed up by:
> _There are multiple databases that have dollar amounts of the Federal deficit. I am using information from the Federal Reserve of St. Louis for previous yearsand CBO or Congressional Budget Office for projections and the increased amount for the budget deal._
> 
> Did you even read the article???  The economic facts of the article reiterate my claim: Trump has increased the deficit by $1T in his 4 yrs, with more increases coming in 2021 and beyond, which is greater than the entire 10 yr Obama stimulus used after the Great recession,  the worst disaster since the Great Depression...  And we still don't have annual 3% GDP!!!!,
> 
> 
> *Either way YOUR SURRENDER HAS BEEN NOTED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You tried to divert and ask more questions.  You suck at this. Don't quit your day job, whatever fantasy that may be...
> 
> NEXT!!!!!
> 
> You can have the last word... get back to me when you become intelligent enough to answer my question, think about it for a few weeks and get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupid link said, "_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe_"
> 
> Looking at Obama's four largest deficits....
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> You can see the error in that claim.
> 
> Well, I could, apparently you can't.
> 
> What simplistic question are you whining about now?​
Click to expand...

1) What are you retarded?  You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, and you are too scared to answer???  You must have done really poorly in school.

2) The author's main claim is a reach, but he gives his reasons for making the claim. Irregardless the overall theme of the article still stands. Trump has added insane amounts of deficit to the country with minimal benefit.

3) As for the question I asked 20 times it's right there are you not smart enough to understand it? Because you haven't been smart enough to answer, you have been avoiding it for a while.  You try to act smart, but yet you have not done anything to demonstrate any intelligence...

Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual GDP 

The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over $1  trillion in just 4 years, with even bigger increases inn 2021 and beyond??? Is this good policy and is this something to praise?

SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... Then you would think the Obama economy was great if he did that?

Either answer the question or STFU, intelligence is earned not proclaimed, see the distinction.  Nothing you have posted has stumped me or scared me, but you are totally stumped by this question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Did you even read the article???*
> 
> I did. That's why I can laugh at the bad math.
> 
> *You couldn't answer a simple question.  A Simple Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Because I didn't know the numbers you were pulling out of your ass were really coming out of Chuck Jones' ass.
> 
> 
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupid link said, "_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe_"
> 
> Looking at Obama's four largest deficits....
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> You can see the error in that claim.
> 
> Well, I could, apparently you can't.
> 
> What simplistic question are you whining about now?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) What are you retarded?  You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, and you are too scared to answer???  You must have done really poorly in school.
> 
> 2) The author's main claim is a reach, but he gives his reasons for making the claim. Irregardless the overall theme of the article still stands. Trump has added insane amounts of deficit to the country with minimal benefit.
> 
> 3) As for the question I asked 20 times it's right there are you not smart enough to understand it? Because you haven't been smart enough to answer, you have been avoiding it for a while.  You try to act smart, but yet you have not done anything to demonstrate any intelligence...
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual GDP
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over $1  trillion in just 4 years, with even bigger increases inn 2021 and beyond??? Is this good policy and is this something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... Then you would think the Obama economy was great if he did that?
> 
> Either answer the question or STFU, intelligence is earned not proclaimed, see the distinction.  Nothing you have posted has stumped me or scared me, but you are totally stumped by this question.
Click to expand...


*You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, *

If it was the moronic question about Obama deciding, without congressional approval, to borrow and spend 
another $1 trillion.....I ignored it as too stupid to even bother with.

*SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... *

Should Trump have gotten the Fed to expand their balance sheet by another $1.6 trillion, because QE3 was the only reason Obama had GDP growth of 2.9% in 2015?


----------



## Picaro

I'm always mostly  'in cash'; gold is up to $1,570 or so, up over 100% of the basis price from the $1,200 range for my holdings average cost of approx. $350/oz.. I didn't have to do anything, it's easy to hedge. If it hangs around that range, I'll be selling a little and buy the grandkids something really nice for christmas and myself a new boat.


----------



## Picaro

I don't worry about the deficit much; the interest rate is less than zero, and the economy is more than large enough to handle it easily. Stop handing out  huge tax breaks on unearned incomes and overseas earnings on labor racketeering profits; simple enough issue to resolve.


----------



## HenryBHough

Coming near time to get entirely out of equities and into something safe.  I like gold concentrate.  Not bullion.  Not coins.  concentrate.  It's not on any regular market - can be bought only from producers.  Why?  Because it has NO footprint.  When governments outlaw possession of gold (pull a "Rooseveldt") or impose wealth taxes they have no vision of what you're holding.  The value of concentrate rises and falls with the world market for gold.  Best if you can produce your own but I don't want any liberal scumbags polluting my neighborhood.

If you want to learn about what gold concentrate is then do your own research.  I do links only when pre-paid.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> More diversions because you can't answer a simple question.
> 
> The data is from the CBO or ST Louis FED:
> 
> Fiscal 2016: $587 billion
> Fiscal 2017: $665 billion (Trump’s first year of his Presidency)
> Fiscal 2018: $779 billion (9 months of tax cuts being in effect)
> Fiscal 2019: $896 billion
> Fiscal 2020: $990 billion
> Fiscal 2021: $1,092 billion
> Fiscal 2022: $1,250 billion
> 2017: $665-587= 98
> 2018: $779-587= 192
> 2019: $896-587= 309
> 2020: $990- 587= 403
> ============ $1T+
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual.
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over a trillion dollars in just 4 years??? Is that something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... would you think he did anything special?????????
> 
> Again think about it for a few weeks and get back to me when you are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupid link said, "_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe_"
> 
> Looking at Obama's four largest deficits....
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> You can see the error in that claim.
> 
> Well, I could, apparently you can't.
> 
> What simplistic question are you whining about now?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) What are you retarded?  You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, and you are too scared to answer???  You must have done really poorly in school.
> 
> 2) The author's main claim is a reach, but he gives his reasons for making the claim. Irregardless the overall theme of the article still stands. Trump has added insane amounts of deficit to the country with minimal benefit.
> 
> 3) As for the question I asked 20 times it's right there are you not smart enough to understand it? Because you haven't been smart enough to answer, you have been avoiding it for a while.  You try to act smart, but yet you have not done anything to demonstrate any intelligence...
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual GDP
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over $1  trillion in just 4 years, with even bigger increases inn 2021 and beyond??? Is this good policy and is this something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... Then you would think the Obama economy was great if he did that?
> 
> Either answer the question or STFU, intelligence is earned not proclaimed, see the distinction.  Nothing you have posted has stumped me or scared me, but you are totally stumped by this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, *
> 
> If it was the moronic question about Obama deciding, without congressional approval, to borrow and spend
> another $1 trillion.....I ignored it as too stupid to even bother with.
> 
> *SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... *
> 
> Should Trump have gotten the Fed to expand their balance sheet by another $1.6 trillion, because QE3 was the only reason Obama had GDP growth of 2.9% in 2015?
Click to expand...

You still haven't answered my question!!!

It's over bud... nice try though...

I asked you a simple, but tough question... 20 times.  You have dodged it, ducked it, and avoided it, and now you still can't answer it...

You want to fuck with the big boys, you need to be able to answer the tough questions, which you can't do...

I just crushed you, back to back 2 times in a row now, at least with the oil you tried to debate me, although you failed because you couldn't acknowledge that Obama had power to stop oil exports and oil production...
But here you just tapped out completely...
Just threw in the towel... As if that is such a tough question to answer even...  You just can't criticize Trump at all so you were scared to answer my question... Reality is kryptonite for a Trumper!

I answered a lot of your questions and avoided none, you can't say the same...

You think you can debate me???  You want to go up against me you need to step your game up BIG TIME.

This was too easy, I knew I had you on the ropes when you continued to dodge me over an over.  I put your feet to the fire and you tapped out and ran and hid...  You should be really proud of yourself!!!  Typical right wing jerk off.


"It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”


Mark Twain


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> 
> _Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe. _
> 
> DURR.​
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything I typed and the fact that Trump has increased deficits by $1T, more than the 10 yr Obama stimulus?  It seems like another diversion because you still haven't answered my simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupid link said, "_Between the 2018 tax cuts and the increase in spending for 2020 and 2021 it will push the accumulated deficits to be the largest ever over a four-year timeframe_"
> 
> Looking at Obama's four largest deficits....
> 
> $1412 billion deficit in 2009
> $1294 billion deficit in 2010
> $1300 billion deficit in 2011
> $1077 billion deficit in 2012
> 
> You can see the error in that claim.
> 
> Well, I could, apparently you can't.
> 
> What simplistic question are you whining about now?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) What are you retarded?  You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, and you are too scared to answer???  You must have done really poorly in school.
> 
> 2) The author's main claim is a reach, but he gives his reasons for making the claim. Irregardless the overall theme of the article still stands. Trump has added insane amounts of deficit to the country with minimal benefit.
> 
> 3) As for the question I asked 20 times it's right there are you not smart enough to understand it? Because you haven't been smart enough to answer, you have been avoiding it for a while.  You try to act smart, but yet you have not done anything to demonstrate any intelligence...
> 
> Trump has increased deficits by $1T when compared to Obama's last year 2016, and still hasn't achieved 3% annual GDP
> 
> The Obama stimulus package was $800 B over 10 years. Trump has increased government debt by over $1  trillion in just 4 years, with even bigger increases inn 2021 and beyond??? Is this good policy and is this something to praise?
> 
> SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... Then you would think the Obama economy was great if he did that?
> 
> Either answer the question or STFU, intelligence is earned not proclaimed, see the distinction.  Nothing you have posted has stumped me or scared me, but you are totally stumped by this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You don't know the question that I have asked you about 20 times, *
> 
> If it was the moronic question about Obama deciding, without congressional approval, to borrow and spend
> another $1 trillion.....I ignored it as too stupid to even bother with.
> 
> *SO Obama should have done what Trump did and borrowed another $1T, pumped it into the economy and got the little pop Trump got... *
> 
> Should Trump have gotten the Fed to expand their balance sheet by another $1.6 trillion, because QE3 was the only reason Obama had GDP growth of 2.9% in 2015?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered my question!!!
> 
> It's over bud... nice try though...
> 
> I asked you a simple, but tough question... 20 times.  You have dodged it, ducked it, and avoided it, and now you still can't answer it...
> 
> You want to fuck with the big boys, you need to be able to answer the tough questions, which you can't do...
> 
> I just crushed you, back to back 2 times in a row now, at least with the oil you tried to debate me, although you failed because you couldn't acknowledge that Obama had power to stop oil exports and oil production...
> But here you just tapped out completely...
> Just threw in the towel... As if that is such a tough question to answer even...  You just can't criticize Trump at all so you were scared to answer my question... Reality is kryptonite for a Trumper!
> 
> I answered a lot of your questions and avoided none, you can't say the same...
> 
> You think you can debate me???  You want to go up against me you need to step your game up BIG TIME.
> 
> This was too easy, I knew I had you on the ropes when you continued to dodge me over an over.  I put your feet to the fire and you tapped out and ran and hid...  You should be really proud of yourself!!!  Typical right wing jerk off.
> 
> 
> "It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> 
> 
> Mark Twain
Click to expand...

​*I asked you a simple, but tough question... 20 times.  *​
It was a moronic question.
Obama couldn't decide to spend an extra $1 trillion without Congress.​​*you couldn't acknowledge that Obama had power to stop oil exports and oil production...*​
You're funny.

"Obama deserves credit for increased oil production"

Why? What did he do?

"Well, he didn't murder all the oil executives and outlaw oil. Thanks Obama!!"

Retard.
​


----------



## Picaro

Problem with using percentages instead of gross increases and decreases is the larger the smaller the percentage needed to outdo the earlier numbers, so it becomes  rather silly game. An economy in the toilet, as was the case first term Obama's will of course respond to bailouts and subsidies much quicker than it will 8-10 years down the line, and 3% a year after such a  major slump with all the subsidies and bailouts isn't really all that impressive to me.

What's 3% of 10,000? Is it larger than 3% of 25,000? One is 2.5 times the size of the other ...


----------



## Leo123

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.



Hey Tommy, your cash ain't nothin' but trash.  Unless you are actually investing, cash will do nothing for you.  If you are going to really get out of the investment market, buy gold or silver or have investments with intrinsic value.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling off for most of the year, or dipping in and out where I can see a bargain.
> I will probably stop the sell off when I get to 75% and sit tight until brexit is resolved.
> 
> Reports over here that the tarriff war is over.
> 
> Trump administration considering abandoning tariffs as looming recession threatens to ruin 2020 re-election hopes
> 
> Is this the case ? Might look for bargains in the US and Far East if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tommy, your cash ain't nothin' but trash.  Unless you are actually investing, cash will do nothing for you.  If you are going to really get out of the investment market, buy gold or silver or have investments with intrinsic value.
Click to expand...

Brexit clouds everything in the short term. I will let the dust settle on that before diving back in. In the mean time I have had a nice little result with Celsius Holdings this week. - USA USA USA !!


----------

